# Freestyle Thread



## derfDGAF (Jan 19, 2011)

so i'm a newwwwwbie and i don't know if there is a thread for freestyle raps which is active..i searched and found two threads with three total pages, so those aren't what i'm lookin for i hope. so someone please tell me there is an active thread to lay out some Rhythm And Poetry in a freestyle fashion. cheeeers


----------



## Michael764 (Jan 20, 2011)

do it right here


----------



## VER D (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah rumpa tum..&#65279; ah rumpa ting.. Arumpa tumpa tump.. arump a ting i rip n i rhyme i rhyme n i rip i spit hot fire


----------



## derfDGAF (Jan 20, 2011)

VER D said:


> Ah rumpa tum..&#65279; ah rumpa ting.. Arumpa tumpa tump.. arump a ting i rip n i rhyme i rhyme n i rip i spit hot fire


wanna know the five best rappers of all time, man? Dylan, Dylan, Dylan, Dylan, and Dylan. i spit hot fiya man.


----------



## derfDGAF (Jan 20, 2011)

people creepin all day its the rage on facebook
see the way i spit made ya look i'm a tongue crook
hooked on rhymes silly lines get your brain split
verbs spit fire to your dome get your ear lit
spliff to the lips take a hit then pass it round
krowned at a young age kid but i've held it down
town holds me up like a prop cause they dig my sound
thats why i got a gig and you're just hatin you clowns
bounce..like bitches on the mans show
we just blazed an ounce
whats the name?
it was tanjo-REEN
mean like my name's joe green
plus my flow is so spotless soap says damn thats cleeaaaaannnnnn

its hard to freestyle by typing, but thats it. it'd be way better to record it and then type it out but that'd be a lot of fuckin work just for a thread that people probably won't really visit much..


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 11, 2011)

yo check me out...yo

yo i told you all the time, im drinkin soda with the lime
if im about to buck, she better be closer to a 9, or a dime. 
fuck it! any bitch thats borderline, im gonna have to poke her like a porcuppine.
I like the dorky kind, with the good brains.
if she got drive, i let her ride like a wood train. 
or a stick shift, with some big tits, honey its about time, tick-tick.
im tryin to get you in my bedroom stretched out.
either you give me head bitch, or head out.
I got them all over the ball-sack, 
take them home, lay the bone, make them moan, and i never call back.
raw rap, I spit it like a luggie.
Im in the booth, like im selling tickets to a movie.
Ha!
As dope as it gets, nobody rhyme tighter,
I shine brighter then a solar eclipse, you know what it is, Sherif!
The sheriffs in town, every booth im in, im tearing it down.
they be calling me the king, so im wearing the crown.
and when i step into the spot, MC's are nowhere to be found.
I dont even gotta say more, Im blowin up just like a claymore,
Thats what I pray for, Step to me I wage war!
Ya'll dudes kinda funny, 
I keep it flowing, I keep it going, I never stop, Im like the energizer bunny.
Im lookin at these rappers, and im feelin kinda hungry!
so if u fuck around, you might get found inside my tummy!
cause i spit crack, and rip tracks, im hotter then a lit match,
I got so much presence I should be gift wrapped! You get that?
Im chillin wit a 6-pack, sippin the brew.
I stay with the honey, like Winnie the Pooh!
See im tryin to take her back, in a minute or two,
I have her on her back, in position to screw.
I got her so wet, its like she took a dip in the pool.
If she thinks im gonna call her, then that bitch is a fool!
cause i never cuff a chick, thats an officers duty.
Im on some Jersey Shore shit, Let em hop in the jacuzzi,
massaging the booty, afterwards we watchin a movie,
after that im in the bedroom poppin that coochi like UH


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 11, 2011)

nice flow son


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 11, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> nice flow son


thanks bro, its not a freestyle though, i wrote this for my mixtape.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 11, 2011)

I come through like a force of nature ready to screw you, ready or not time has hit the spot... 
IF you are ready for a battle its too late got you knocked out before you hit the slate shyt isn't great but appreciate


----------



## GODWORK (May 29, 2011)

streets in a rescession 
& the money is clamp tight/
niggas weigh it wet
& it dry up air lite/
leave the kid kudi
if the product aint right/
day & night skuffs
from a left & a mean right/
scrubs out here
lyin to move bags/
tellin us its haze
when the product is 
good schwag/
lyin on the price
just to skim on a 
good bag/
yoke him on the block
& put his head in a 
blagk bag/
bandana, blagk gloves,
& maybe a fit cap/
get ya duct tape on....
learn how to kidnap/
dump'em in a new state
& burn on the trip back/
my goons got the cartel
taking the brick back/


----------

